# 489-Family Sponsor, why not getting EOI invitation!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I need big help if anyone can.

I have submitted EOI on 21st Dec2013,
Points Claimed : 65
Visa Type: Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - Family Sponsored
Nominated Occupation: Analyst Programmer - 261311

And I am little worried that why I am not getting an invitation!!!

I think it has been so long and I should have received an invitation by now. Is there anyone has more idea regarding this?

Thank you so much.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi bhagyesh, 

unfortunately the 489 (family sponsored) visa applications have a much lower priority than the 189 and 190 visas. In the last couple of invitation rounds only *5-10 applicants were invited*, so you can imagine how long the queue is . To quote from the 23 June SkillSelect report: 



> Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then *remaining* to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:
> *ICT Business and Systems Analysts*
> Accountants
> *Software and Applications Programmers*.


With 65 points in the 489 category I'd recommend to submit a second EOI for a 190 visa and go for state sponsorship instead. 190 visas have a high processing priority and are exempt from the occupation ceilings. Therefore you should be able to get an invite much sooner! I'm not sure how many states will sponsor Analyst Programmers this year, but fingers crossed!


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help. 

But I have just one more concern regarding the two EOI!!



espresso said:


> Hi bhagyesh,
> 
> With 65 points in the 489 category I'd recommend to submit a second EOI for a 190 visa and go for state sponsorship instead.


As you said, submit a second EOI. So 
1. Can we submit two EOIs at the same time?
2. Do I need to withdraw my first EOI where I have applied for 489, to submit another EOI with 190?

Can you please help me with this.

Thanks a lot again.

- Bhagyesh


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Analyst Programmers are better off applying for 189. Do not restrict yourself to a state with 190.

Btw I applied for the same (Analyst Programmer, 65 points) . I got my invitation on the very first round after submitting the EOI


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you for your reply,

I know that 189 would be best option but the thing is my total points scored will be only 55 as I am loosing 5 points on age. I'm only 24 at the moment so I get 25 points instead 30.

So 190 would give me that 5 points.

Thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bhagyesh said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> I know that 189 would be best option but the thing is my total points scored will be only 55 as I am loosing 5 points on age. I'm only 24 at the moment so I get 25 points instead 30.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me your point breakdown please?

when will you turn 25?


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Age 25
Ielts 10
Bachelor degree 15
Australian study 5


Turning 25 in January

Thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bhagyesh said:


> Age 25
> Ielts 10
> Bachelor degree 15
> Australian study 5
> ...


so ur score is 60 not 55 .... why apply for 190 then?


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

No mate, it will be 60 in January when I will turn 25.

At the moment only 55


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry my bad ...... did not have enough coffee today LOL ....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

anyways, Victoria takes 12 weeks to give you the state sponsorship ....... so by the time you get their response, it will be already October. I'd say wait till January and go for 189


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Ohh, that's what I was thinking. 
But NSW sponsorship opening next Monday and I have heard that they are very quick in terms of sending invitations. 
So I was thinking to try my luck there. 

And my question remains still same, can we apply for two EOI at the same time?
Anyone please help me with this.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bhagyesh said:


> Ohh, that's what I was thinking.
> But NSW sponsorship opening next Monday and I have heard that they are very quick in terms of sending invitations.
> So I was thinking to try my luck there.
> 
> ...


one guy on the forum had two SS simultaneous requests, Victoria rejected him citing "commitment issues" .... Apparently states are like jealous girlfriends. LOL.


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

So basically, I will have to withdraw my EOI application for 489-family sponsor visa and they submit another EOI before I do an application for state sponsorship.!!

That put me in dilemma. Because I have waited more than 6 months and might line up next in the que, and on the other hand if I cancel this EOI application and don't get my state sponsorship approved by NSW, then I will be nowhere in the middle. 

Really confused.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope they will increase the invitation at least in august


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> I hope they will increase the invitation at least in august


Yes! that's the only thing we have to do...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

For you question - you can edit your EOI to include 190 there and then apply for state sponsorship with that EOI number. I do NOT think you need new EOI.

But if you could have gone for 190 - why go for 489 visa ?
489 is not permanent..


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

I am in the same situation. Just 24. Total 55 points, with family sponsorship 65. Applied last month for 489. No news.


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

superm said:


> For you question - you can edit your EOI to include 190 there and then apply for state sponsorship with that EOI number. I do NOT think you need new EOI.
> 
> But if you could have gone for 190 - why go for 489 visa ?
> 489 is not permanent..


Thanks for the suggestion.. I have already applied for 190 NSW this morning, so it should be good now..

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

sathi said:


> I am in the same situation. Just 24. Total 55 points, with family sponsorship 65. Applied last month for 489. No news.


Last month!!
I did it in december, still no news buddy..


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Bhagyesh. u applied for 190 NSW govt sponsorship, although you are in Victoria? No need for EOI? or we apply for a separate EOI? If we get that, I guess we will have to move to NSW.


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

you can apply for 489, and separately for State Sponsorship 190. You get different login id etc. They are 2 separate EOI's. You can apply for as many EOI's you want. Under the same category, you can't apply for 2 at the same time. So, hold on to 489, and apply for 190. These are two separate visas, separate EOI's, separate approaches.


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

Maybe, it depends on category. Yours is Analyst Programmer. Let us hope they increase the number from 20 to 200 in Aug.


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

sathi said:


> Hi Bhagyesh. u applied for 190 NSW govt sponsorship, although you are in Victoria? No need for EOI? or we apply for a separate EOI? If we get that, I guess we will have to move to NSW.


Hey, 

I am currently in VIC and applied 489 family sponsor, but I am waiting for an invitation since last 6 months due to only 10 invitation per round. So applied 190 NSW SS.

I have figured it out. You can apply for all skilled visa subclass in one EOI. You do not need to submit another EOI. I conformed with immi.gov.au over the phone. So :fingerscrossed: for NSW SS. 

Thanks.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

no luck for 489 FS applicants. invitations still stuck at 10.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think they may scrap 489 FS


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> I think they may scrap 489 FS


hope they do. 489FS has become such a joke.


----------



## ppp1 (Jan 9, 2015)

*hi*

hi, does anyone receive an invitation for 489 family sponsor visa?
I have applied it on august 2014 and still waiting for invitation.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

ppp1 said:


> hi, does anyone receive an invitation for 489 family sponsor visa?
> I have applied it on august 2014 and still waiting for invitation.


I.am.waiting since Feb 2014!!


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi srik2006.... sir need to ask if got invitation... as am also having overall 60 points for occupation of computer network and system administrator. and my brother is Victoria resident. need to talk few issues but am not able to send you private message.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

I am waiting for invitation from 5th Dec 2014, 60 points, 489 FS, civil engineer  . After reading some topics about this, i am so hopeless


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Huy said:


> I am waiting for invitation from 5th Dec 2014, 60 points, 489 FS, civil engineer  . After reading some topics about this, i am so hopeless


Try to increase your points


----------



## Manan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

ppp1 said:


> hi, does anyone receive an invitation for 489 family sponsor visa?
> I have applied it on august 2014 and still waiting for invitation.



How many points do you have? 
I also submitted EOI with 65 points on 2nd Dec. 2014 and still waiting.. :confused2:


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Family sponsored is last priority after 190, 489 ss and employer nominated so it may not happen soon.


----------



## ppp1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Manan85 said:


> How many points do you have?
> I also submitted EOI with 65 points on 2nd Dec. 2014 and still waiting.. :confused2:


hi I have submitted by 65 points and in august 2014. still waiting for the invitation.
Do you have anyone who submitted EOI with65points before that and still waiting?


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@ppp1,u submitted ur EOI on August 2014 with 65 points for FS 489 visa and still haven't received invitation yet???its really sucks?.I


----------



## ppp1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi all today I receive invitation for 489 FS with 65 points and its in Account (General).
I am so happy. People who submitted their EOI for 489 FS visa with 65 points just be patience. It will take 4 to 5 months to get invitation.


----------



## Manan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

ppp1 said:


> Hi all today I receive invitation for 489 FS with 65 points and its in Account (General).
> I am so happy. People who submitted their EOI for 489 FS visa with 65 points just be patience. It will take 4 to 5 months to get invitation.



Hi ppp1
Many congratulations on getting invited. Best of luck for future steps. 
I wanted to confirm few things. Can I have your email address or skype please?


----------



## Sarat2aus (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Raman, 

I'm planning to sponsor my brother, he has the same number of points as you and same profession. Can you please share if you got an invitation?


----------



## accountant1996 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am considering applying for an EOI subclass 489 family sponsorship application. I am an accountant with a score of 60. What would be my chances of getting approved and the processing time to receive an invitation to apply for the visa. 

I am concerned about the processing time because of age restrictions after 50.


----------



## Nemesis9413 (Mar 30, 2015)

accountant1996 said:


> I am considering applying for an EOI subclass 489 family sponsorship application. I am an accountant with a score of 60. What would be my chances of getting approved and the processing time to receive an invitation to apply for the visa.
> 
> I am concerned about the processing time because of age restrictions after 50.


At the moment Accountant category is running tight in numbers so I would suggest you to submit EOI ASAP. With 60 points you might still have a chance to be invited before 2014-15 financial year ends (30/06/2015). Moreover, it appears that 489 FS would takes roughly 2-3 months to be granted after CO has been allocated.


----------



## vicky26 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI for 489(Family sponsor-SA) visa on 10th March'15 with 60 points. sill awaiting for invitation. could anyone advise me the possibilities of invitation?

Regds/Vicky


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Below link is for who have submitted EOI after 20 March 2015 and waiting for invite of 8th May 2015

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-eagerly-awaited-may-8th-2015-a.html


----------



## Sim12 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey vik my profile is similar to u may i know you got invite


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

Has anyone got invitation for 489 family sponsor visa on 7th September 2015 ? If yes, then please specify your submitted EOI date..


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

vicky26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 489(Family sponsor-SA) visa on 10th March'15 with 60 points. sill awaiting for invitation. could anyone advise me the possibilities of invitation?
> 
> Regds/Vicky



Hi Vicky,

what is your occupation?
And how is your visa status now?
thanks


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

purple5 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> what is your occupation?
> And how is your visa status now?
> thanks



You should be able to get invitation as visa date of effect on 7 September round is 17 June 2015 for 60 points. So , better check with DIBP if your occupation isn't the following one

Accountants
ICT Business and System Analysts 
Software and Applications Programmers


----------



## protocol (Apr 24, 2013)

Dear all,

I have submitted my EOI on 12th OCT 2015 in 489 FS class with 65 points. How many months it takes to receive invitation in such cases.

Occupation: Computer networking


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

protocol said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 12th OCT 2015 in 489 FS class with 65 points. How many months it takes to receive invitation in such cases.
> 
> Occupation: Computer networking


Better to go for 190, which is direct PR as you have 65 points.


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

protocol said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 12th OCT 2015 in 489 FS class with 65 points. How many months it takes to receive invitation in such cases.
> 
> Occupation: Computer networking


Better to go for 190 as it is direct PR and take less time to be invited, where 489 takes about 4 months to be get invited as they are only taking 20 people per round, so competition is huge.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Anyone who got EOI 489 FS on 06-Nov-2015?


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Anyone who got EOI 489 FS on 06-Nov-2015?


I haven't got yet...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

AKBh said:


> I haven't got yet...


How much points you have ? 65 pointers FS are getting invite in 1 month according to latest data released ? 

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled_nominated_sponsored_provisional_subclass_489.php

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any body got invite under 489 for 263111


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

AKBh said:


> You should be able to get invitation as visa date of effect on 7 September round is 17 June 2015 for 60 points. So , better check with DIBP if your occupation isn't the following one
> 
> Accountants
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers



Hi,

MY occupation is ICT Business and System Analyst, do you think any chance I'll get invitation?
I submitted with 65 points.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

purple5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> MY occupation is ICT Business and System Analyst, do you think any chance I'll get invitation?
> I submitted with 65 points.


Very difficult. As ICT BA ans SA are pro rata occupation. I have the same problem with Software engineer occupation too  In Pro rata they will clear all the 189 visa application, they will come for FS. So we will not be getting invite. Better try to increase your english scores / try for SS 190 rather than waiting indefinitely.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Very difficult. As ICT BA ans SA are pro rata occupation. I have the same problem with Software engineer occupation too  In Pro rata they will clear all the 189 visa application, they will come for FS. So we will not be getting invite. Better try to increase your english scores / try for SS 190 rather than waiting indefinitely.


Exactly, this is the only solution we have left now. In other words, there is no any benefit if our family members are living in Australia. 489 FS visa is only a formality visa.


----------



## yogiberry (Jan 20, 2016)

Any Software and Applications Programmer applicants still waiting here? I have submitted my EOI for 489 on May 2015, and still keeping my hopes high.

I have one question though, as per Skill Select I have 65 points but in reality it should only be 60 points, taking into account ACS' policies regarding 'skills met date'. With this, do I get ranked and selected according to my SS score or will selection only be finalized until an actual staff looks into my records?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

yogiberry said:


> Any Software and Applications Programmer applicants still waiting here? I have submitted my EOI for 489 on May 2015, and still keeping my hopes high.
> 
> I have one question though, as per Skill Select I have 65 points but in reality it should only be 60 points, taking into account ACS' policies regarding 'skills met date'. With this, do I get ranked and selected according to my SS score or will selection only be finalized until an actual staff looks into my records?


I am also waiting for EOI as I applied under 261313 visa in OCT 2015. You will ranked according to skill select score.


----------



## yogiberry (Jan 20, 2016)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I am also waiting for EOI as I applied under 261313 visa in OCT 2015. You will ranked according to skill select score.


Thanks! Good luck to us! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

yogiberry said:


> Any Software and Applications Programmer applicants still waiting here? I have submitted my EOI for 489 on May 2015, and still keeping my hopes high.
> 
> I have one question though, as per Skill Select I have 65 points but in reality it should only be 60 points, taking into account ACS' policies regarding 'skills met date'. With this, do I get ranked and selected according to my SS score or will selection only be finalized until an actual staff looks into my records?


If your EOI is incorrect, you need to correct it. If you are invited based on 65 points and you only have 60, your visa application would be refused without refund of the fees.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

yogiberry said:


> Any Software and Applications Programmer applicants still waiting here? I have submitted my EOI for 489 on May 2015, and still keeping my hopes high.
> 
> I have one question though, as per Skill Select I have 65 points but in reality it should only be 60 points, taking into account ACS' policies regarding 'skills met date'. With this, do I get ranked and selected according to my SS score or will selection only be finalized until an actual staff looks into my records?


if this the case then you will be in big trouble....if you manage to get an invite your visa will be rejected outrightly for over claiming points. Your skill select points should match with your assessment points.


----------



## yogiberry (Jan 20, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If your EOI is incorrect, you need to correct it. If you are invited based on 65 points and you only have 60, your visa application would be refused without refund of the fees.


Thanks for clarifying Maggie-May24. So I just updated my EOI today, now I'm down to 60pts. Does that mean I'm behind the rest in the queue now? Or would they consider the date when I first submitted my EOI?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

yogiberry said:


> Thanks for clarifying Maggie-May24. So I just updated my EOI today, now I'm down to 60pts. Does that mean I'm behind the rest in the queue now? Or would they consider the date when I first submitted my EOI?


Ur date of updation is now changed and we cannot say that they will consider date updation or date of submission. Actually the same incident also happened with me . I submitted my EOI in july and in Nov. I cam to know that I hav not consider ACS experience figure So in nov. I changed my EOI and came down to 60 from 65.


----------



## jopsfra (Jan 18, 2016)

When can a 60 pointer expect the invitation if filed on Jan 18-2016? I have submitted for Mechanical Engg (233512) Family sponsored 489 visa... Any guess or any leads to info is appreciated?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

jopsfra said:


> When can a 60 pointer expect the invitation if filed on Jan 18-2016? I have submitted for Mechanical Engg (233512) Family sponsored 489 visa... Any guess or any leads to info is appreciated?


Dear Sir,

In simple words, an invitation to 489 visa is very less. Don't waste your time by waiting for it. Try to get 7 band or 65 marks in IELTS or PTE respectively and lodge ur file under 189 or190 visa.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Good Day!

I need guidance. I submitted my EOI Accountant (general) for 190 NSW on 15 Jan 2016 with 60 points (55+5)

Now i want to submit also EOI for 489 Vic Family Sponsorship with 65 points(55+10)

Should i have to submit 2 separate EOI's or i should update the first EOI with selecting the option of 2 visas?

If my relative sponsor is in designated area e.g Melbourne, then i can live in Melbourne or it is compulsary to live in regional area for 489 visa even its family sposored?

Help will be highly appreciated!
Suleman


----------



## yogiberry (Jan 20, 2016)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> ...


Just update your EOI with your 2nd option. No need to create a separate EOI for it.

If you are sponsored by family or relative, you can live/work in all states of Victoria, Melbourne included. 

See below, go to Visa applicants > Specified regional areas of Australia:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Yogiberry


----------



## sai1919 (Oct 10, 2012)

Can anyone please clarify some doubts ?
1. Is IELTS or PTE 7 band in each module mandatory for 489 FS ? bcz i have 60 points without ielts 7 band. 
2. work experience verification is done at initial assessment level or do they verify later ?
3. if i write ielts and get 7 band even after getting positive initial assessment am i eligible for applying based on 70 points or 60 points?

Thanks.


----------



## onycha (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi all friends! With 55+10 points, how long do I expect to wait for the 489 visa family sponsor invitation?

Occupation: Registered Nurse
Age +30
English +10
Skilled employment +0
Qualifications +15

seems that the quota is very very small...after May of 2016, I will have 50+10 points only...


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

onycha said:


> Hi all friends! With 55+10 points, how long do I expect to wait for the 489 visa family sponsor invitation?
> 
> Occupation: Registered Nurse
> Age +30
> ...


hello there,
i wanted some information.. for family sponser do you have to show some documents relating to a family member residing in australia during filling EOI 489 or do they ask for such documents after invite?


----------



## yogiberry (Jan 20, 2016)

hrkhadka said:


> hello there,
> i wanted some information.. for family sponser do you have to show some documents relating to a family member residing in australia during filling EOI 489 or do they ask for such documents after invite?


Nope, they don't ask for any documents of your sponsor in the EOI.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

yogiberry said:


> Nope, they don't ask for any documents of your sponsor in the EOI.


then its like to simply fill up EOI for 489 FS with the sponserer details and wait....... can u say how long shall we wait with 55+10 pts.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> then its like to simply fill up EOI for 489 FS with the sponserer details and wait....... can u say how long shall we wait with 55+10 pts.


I applied on july 20


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> then its like to simply fill up EOI for 489 FS with the sponserer details and wait....... can u say how long shall we wait with 55+10 pts.


I applied in july 2015 and still waiting. My personal advice is clear ielts or pte and lodge ur eoi in 189 or 190 visa.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

It has the lowest priority in terms of invites . Only 5 per round and usually 70 pointers or more . Good luck all.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> It has the lowest priority in terms of invites . Only 5 per round and usually 70 pointers or more . Good luck all.


it may have lowest priority but do they give any priority to occupations? any idea?


----------



## vhparekh (May 23, 2014)

Hello friends! below are my details.

Occupation: Finance & Investment Manager (222312)
Age +25
English 0
Skilled employment +0
Overseas Employment +15 (considering my VETASSESS application goes through for 8 yrs)
Qualifications +15 (MBA)

My brother in law resides in Melbourne, Victoria. 

Does that help me get additional 10 points? I am planning this only if VETASSESS doesnt consider work exp. of 8 years. 

What are the chances then to get the family sponsorship visa?



seems that the quota is very very small...after May of 2016, I will have 50+10 points only...


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

vhparekh said:


> Hello friends! below are my details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Try get some points for English proficiency . PTE seems easier from general belief . With 10 points you're sure of an invite. All the best. Btw, I'm not sure your brother-in-law can sponsor you.


----------



## sumit003 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I would really appreciate if you could answer a simple query about 489 Family Sponsored Visa ?

I seem to be eligible for close to 80 points if I get a family sponsored visa. I also have a first cousin in Victoria (designated region) who can sponsor my visa.

My query is regarding the job code comes under CSOL and not under SOL. Am I eligible for the 489 Family Sponsored visa then ?

As per the DIPB website and the reading that I did, I am seeing that only the persons with job codes in SOL are eligible for family sponsored visa. 

Please could you also provide a link from where you are sourcing your information.

Look forward to your reply.

Regards,
Sumit

P.S. My job code is 225112 - Market Research Analyst and comes under CSOL


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

sumit003 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could answer a simple query about 489 Family Sponsored Visa ?
> 
> ...


For 489 FS visa job code must be follow in SOL list. It is clearly written in DIBP site.


----------



## suraj berry (May 24, 2016)

I have applied for 489 EOI on 27/01/2016 

On general Accountant Basis on 70 points in victoria ,

Can some one please tell me how long will be waiting period for this ?

The visa grant as of now for 489 is 65 points until 20/10/2015

Waiting for the reply guys


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

You hav to wait alot for ths visa.
Try to get 7 bands in each.


----------



## madhusha (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi ppp1,

Did u receive an invitation for 489. I just want to know you are still in the waiting list Or not as I also have to face the same problem in 2016 program year. It is already 6 months waiting time and still did not receive an invitation. please reply


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Subscr


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a doubt about family sponsorship. Can my cousin sponsor me who is PR in Australia since Aug 2015?? Earlier he was on student visa. Is there any 2 years residency condition as a PR to give sponsorship???


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> I have a doubt about family sponsorship. Can my cousin sponsor me who is PR in Australia since Aug 2015?? Earlier he was on student visa. Is there any 2 years residency condition as a PR to give sponsorship???




Your first cousin can sponsor you if he/she is PR.


----------



## Kishanpatel45 (Jul 30, 2016)

Can i get invitation in 489 family sponsor with 70 point in Accounting?
Please any one can tell me


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

madhusha said:


> Hi ppp1,
> 
> Did u receive an invitation for 489. I just want to know you are still in the waiting list Or not as I also have to face the same problem in 2016 program year. It is already 6 months waiting time and still did not receive an invitation. please reply


is it SS or FS? coz i got my invitation in 2 months with 55+10 points family sponser for 489


----------



## fedor (Feb 10, 2016)

hai 

I have submitted my EOI for Fs visa on 22-08-16,with point -65,my occupation is other engineering professional.Does any one know how many FS visa invitation are issued per invitation round.Is 65 point is enough to get invitation in couple of months?


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

fedor said:


> hai
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Fs visa on 22-08-16,with point -65,my occupation is other engineering professional.Does any one know how many FS visa invitation are issued per invitation round.Is 65 point is enough to get invitation in couple of months?



Other engineering professional is currently pro-rated, so you won't be able receive visa 489 family sponsored because places will be given to those applying to visa subclasses 189.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

Kishanpatel45 said:


> Can i get invitation in 489 family sponsor with 70 point in Accounting?
> Please any one can tell me


Pretty unlikely, because the priority is given those in expressed their interest in visa subclass 189.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

hey guys don know y u are not geting invitation because i submitted my EOI for 489 FS on may and got invited on july (yes... within 2 months). i m a telecommunication eng. with 55+10 points... best of luck for u all


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I got invited in July, I've lodged my application, uploading documents. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

bhagyesh said:


> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> But I have just one more concern regarding the two EOI!!
> 
> ...


You don't need to withdraw any existing EOI. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Is there anyone here who lodged 489 FS visa with partner?
i have a querry.. in DIBP site there is clearly written that to prove functional english for partner one of the illustrated points should be fullfilled so i submitted my partners document as 3 years diploma done in english medium.. does that fulfill the criteria???


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear friends...pl advise how long it will take for 263111 with 65 points to get invite. Desperate.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi friends, next invitation round is on 23rd. Any possibilities of getting invite

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## fedor (Feb 10, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> Hi friends, next invitation round is on 23rd. Any possibilities of getting invite
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Hai mate,
 I am on the same boat.My occupation is under pro rata category.It is pretty unlikely to get invitation for pro rata category unless the Dibp change their policyAs per the estimate of iscah Dibp may have to change the criteria for prorata ocuupation to meet the anticipated invitations of 200 in the next round.
...Waiting with hope for policy change of DIBP


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi friends, tomorrow is the invite day. Hop to get invite with 65 points for 263111. Eoi submitted on 06/11/2016. Anybody else waiting

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

For next round of invitation - count down begins 11 hours 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

rtbrfr said:


> Hi friends, tomorrow is the invite day. Hop to get invite with 65 points for 263111. Eoi submitted on 06/11/2016. Anybody else waiting
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



I am waiting for invitation with 65 points for business Analyst (261111)and 60 points for 263111. 

Regards,
Venkat




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

venkatfcb said:


> I am waiting for invitation with 65 points for business Analyst (261111)and 60 points for 263111.
> 
> Regards,
> Venkat
> ...




Hi Venkat,

I know 263111 comes under prorated occupation. What about 261111?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> I know 263111 comes under prorated occupation. What about 261111?
> 
> ...




Hi Gowtham,

261111(Business Analyst) it is also comes under pro rated occupation. kindly let us know what are the chances of getting invitaion for 489 FS under these prorated occupations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

venkatfcb said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> 
> 261111(Business Analyst) it is also comes under pro rated occupation. kindly let us know what are the chances of getting invitaion for 489 FS under these prorated occupations
> 
> ...




Hi,

Please tell me who's sponsoring you. And how u r related?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Few minutes to go...did anyone got invite

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please tell me who's sponsoring you. And how u r related?
> 
> ...




My brother is sponsoring me. He lives in victoria


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

venkatfcb said:


> My brother is sponsoring me. He lives in victoria
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You'll get the invite very soon., hope for that.,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Gowtham1589 said:


> You'll get the invite very soon., hope for that.,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you gowtham. I dont know how long i have to wait for the invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

I recommend that anyone waiting for 489 family on pro rata familiarise themselves with the prioritisation rules for invites.


----------



## darshakb (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

I have applied for 489 on Nov1st 2016- Total Points 65 (ICT Business Analyst). The sponsor is my sister living in Melbourne. So, how do we get to know whens the next application round and chances of getting picked up? Anyone applied during or after 1/11/2016 got the invite?

Thanks!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

darshakb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 489 on Nov1st 2016- Total Points 65 (ICT Business Analyst). The sponsor is my sister living in Melbourne. So, how do we get to know whens the next application round and chances of getting picked up? Anyone applied during or after 1/11/2016 got the invite?
> 
> Thanks!


You've applied for a visa or you've submitted an EOI?


----------



## darshakb (Jan 19, 2016)

FFacs said:


> You've applied for a visa or you've submitted an EOI?


I've submitted the EOI. I forgot to mention that


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

darshakb said:


> I've submitted the EOI. I forgot to mention that


I advise you to read up. First, check the invitation rounds on SkillSelect to see when Pro-Rata occupations applying for 489 *SPONSORED *can expect an invite.

Second, check on your sister's eligibility to actually be your sponsor for 489 by reviewing the DIBP page for the same.


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

FFacs said:


> You've applied for a visa or you've submitted an EOI?




Hi

I applied on 19/october/2016 for business analyst with 65 points for 489 FS visa State- Victoria. kindly tell me your points break down. Thank you.

Regards,
Venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi friends, is there any analysis done on getting invite 489 visa. If so do frwd. Next round is on 07 dec. Eoi submitted on 06.11.16 with 65 points in 263111. Any possibilities

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> Hi friends, is there any analysis done on getting invite 489 visa. If so do frwd. Next round is on 07 dec. Eoi submitted on 06.11.16 with 65 points in 263111. Any possibilities
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk




Hi buddy,

As your occupation is prorated, one can't predict the invitation. Usually it takes one month. Now it may take two months as per my experience I saw in this forum.

Hope for the best.,!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

rtbrfr said:


> Hi friends, is there any analysis done on getting invite 489 visa. If so do frwd. Next round is on 07 dec. Eoi submitted on 06.11.16 with 65 points in 263111. Any possibilities
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


10 hrs left

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## fedor (Feb 10, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Anybody got invite. Wht is the cut off date

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Nw they r giving only 15-20 invite each round. Previously it was 100-200. What is the reason. Is there any possibility to get invite next round 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

If any of you are looking at 489 under Family Sponsor and your occupation is one that is under pro-rata, please look at alternatives. invitations are

limited to a certain number per round
shared between 189 and 489 FS
189s are invited before 489s and 489s are only invited if there are places left over

The round reports mention that under invitation process and cutoffs
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-november-2016-round-results.aspx

This means that only under very ultra-rare circumstances will a pro-rataed occupation be given a 489 FS invitation.

Luckiest 100 visa applicants - Skill select 489 visa | Iscah


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Iscah just posted this minutes ago<br />
<br />
Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields<br />
<br />
So hopefully they will makeup for the last missed round of invites in the next Dec 21 round <br />
<br />
----------<br />
Nurses are now NOT Pro Rata !!!<br />
<br />
——————————————<br />
<br />
At last some good news from DIBP<br />
<br />
We had speculated that the decision to make Nurses Pro Rata did not make any sense and that maybe it was an error in our 5th December thread. We emailed the DIBP policy area the same with our thoughts as to why this had been an error from the Department of Education who administer the invitations. They had not replied.<br />
<br />
We contacted the DIBP facebook page (as we had still not received a reply from the all important policy area). The DIBP facebook page advised us that Nurses had been made Pro rata on purpose ?? you can see that below :<br />
<br />
Incorrect facebook advice DIBP initially gave<br />
<br />
As a result we posted threads earlier today about that.<br />
<br />
However …. in breaking news we have just been advised by the DIBP policy area (the part of the department that administer the 189 visa program) that in fact Nurses are NOT Pro Rata. That this was a mistake in the last few rounds.<br />
<br />
And further the decision to not invite any IT/Computing Occupations in the last round was also a mistake that will be rectified in the 21/12/2016 round.<br />
<br />
That seems good news and it seems that from the 21st December skill select round, that Nurses will no longer have Pro rata restrictions on it which means that 60 points should be enough to get an invite. And that the IT/Computing occupations will be inviting again and the missed Pro rata places will be allocated to (according to what DIBP advised us).<br />
<br />
Please send any questions to us direct at [email protected] as it is easier to reply to you that way .<br />
<br />
--------<br />
<br />
http://www.iscah.com/nurses-are-now-not-pro-rata/<br />
<br />
<br />
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi friends, any info on invitation which is on 21st dec16

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh93 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello everyone 
Any ideas on how long can it take for invitation for 489 applied as electronics engineer on 7 December on. 65 points


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Singh93 said:


> Hello everyone
> Any ideas on how long can it take for invitation for 489 applied as electronics engineer on 7 December on. 65 points


Dear youhave to wait one month

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh93 (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you for your response will update received


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear friends any info on invite cut off date. How many issued?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

I request expert comments why i am not getting invite whn i have submitted EOI ON 06/11/16 with 65 points in 263111. Skill select shows cutoff as 15/11/16 last round i.e. 21st dec16. Please advise.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> I request expert comments why i am not getting invite whn i have submitted EOI ON 06/11/16 with 65 points in 263111. Skill select shows cutoff as 15/11/16 last round i.e. 21st dec16. Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


It's a first come first serve basis. You'll be invited. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

azerty said:


> If any of you are looking at 489 under Family Sponsor and your occupation is one that is under pro-rata, please look at alternatives. invitations are
> 
> limited to a certain number per round
> shared between 189 and 489 FS
> ...


reposting from above. if you are from a prorata occupation you need to find an alternative.


----------



## rajasekar.jrc (Jan 5, 2017)

*489 Invitataion timeline*

Hi , I am new to this forum. I applied 489 FS on Jan 1 2017 for 261313 Software Engineer with 65 points. When can I expect invitation.Any experts suggestion pls......:smile:


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear friends tomorrow invite round. Any info

Sent from my HUAWEI MLA-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi friends anyone has any idea when I will get invite. I am not claiming ielts points. Will it affect my invite. Eoi submitted on 06/11/16. 65 points 263111. Please help

Sent from my HUAWEI MLA-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys,

For 489 Family sponsored, is it necessary that the occupation is listed in CSOL? I guess it is not required. Is my understanding correct?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Mithung said:


> Guys,
> 
> For 489 Family sponsored, is it necessary that the occupation is listed in CSOL? I guess it is not required. Is my understanding correct?


No, your occupation must be on the SOL for a family-sponsored 489.


----------



## Rasika1986 (Feb 7, 2017)

*ETA for EOI Class 489*

Hey guys, 

I need big help if anyone can.

I have submitted EOI on 8 Dec 2015,
Points Claimed : 60
Visa Type: Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - Family Sponsored
Nominated Occupation: Computer networking and systems engineer - 263111

And I am little worried that why I am not getting an invitation!!!

I think it has been so long and I should have received an invitation by now. Is there anyone has more idea regarding this?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Rasika1986 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi,

I applied on 8th dec under 489 ,But i didn't get any response yet,please let me know if any one have the updates.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Can I PLEASE suggest that people read the posts above? If you are going for a pro rata skill, you sit behind the 189 applications in the queue. Please stop asking when you will get your invite.


----------



## Hewitt TAN (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I am applying for 489 FS visa and wondering how long will I get EOI approved?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Hewitt TAN said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. I am applying for 489 FS visa and wondering how long will I get EOI approved?


Which skills profile?


----------



## Hewitt TAN (Feb 6, 2017)

My nominated occupation is Electrical Engineer - 233311 and only have 60 point for my EOI. I am wondering how long will it take to get an invitation?

EOI Submitted - 11 FEB 2017
Point Test - Age - 30 point (just Turn 25 Today)
- English - 0 point (almost give up since my writing always get 6.5)
- Bachelor - 15 Point
- Australian Study Requirement - 5 Point 
- Brother Sponsorship - 10 Point


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

Hewitt TAN said:


> My nominated occupation is Electrical Engineer - 233311 and only have 60 point for my EOI. I am wondering how long will it take to get an invitation?
> 
> EOI Submitted - 11 FEB 2017
> Point Test - Age - 30 point (just Turn 25 Today)
> ...


Probably next round since your nominated occupation isn't pro-rated.


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

guys,

I applied for family sponsorship 489 visa for the job code 261311 with 65 points including FS points.

When can i expect the invite? i know my occupation is on pro rata skill .


----------



## Rasika1986 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I need big help if anyone can.

I have submitted EOI on 8 Dec 2015,
Points Claimed : 60
Visa Type: Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - Family Sponsored
Nominated Occupation: Computer networking and systems engineer - 263111

And I am little worried that why I am not getting an invitation!!!

I think it has been so long and I should have received an invitation by now. Is there anyone has more idea regarding this?

Thank you so much.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

Rasika1986 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need big help if anyone can.
> 
> ...


Your question has been answered many times in this thread. 
Your occupation is pro-rata!


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Rasika1986 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi rasika . To which state you applied for 489 eoi. kindly let me know your points break down



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

venkatfcb said:


> Hi rasika . To which state you applied for 489 eoi. kindly let me know your points break down
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She applied under family sponsorship, so no state is involved.

The problem is that 489 FS EOIs can only be invited after 189s and, if prorata, only if the prorata limit for the occupation of that round is not already reached, which is almost guaranteed to happen given their queue.

Sorry, waiting for an invite under 489 FS is almost a waste of time, you need to find an alternative route.


----------



## xanny (Feb 22, 2017)

Just have a quick question here. For Accountants, does it mean 489 70 pointers will basically never get an invitation now? (the latest selection round is up to 13/09/2016 11:08 pm)

The scenario is:

-Sam has 70 points under 189 and lodged EOI on 30/9/2016. 

-Adrian has 65 points under 489 and lodged EOI on 30/4/2016. But his points was increased due to 1 year work experience to 70 points under 489, say on 31/12/2016. (the EOI visa date of effect stays 30/4/2016) 

Who gets the priority?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

xanny said:


> Just have a quick question here. For Accountants, does it mean 489 70 pointers will basically never get an invitation now? (the latest selection round is up to 13/09/2016 11:08 pm)
> 
> The scenario is:
> 
> ...


An Accountant 189 with 60 points who submits just before the round starts is ahead of any accountant 489 FS EOI of any points in queue.

489 Family Sponsor won't work for prorata occupations.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

xanny said:


> Just have a quick question here. For Accountants, does it mean 489 70 pointers will basically never get an invitation now? (the latest selection round is up to 13/09/2016 11:08 pm)
> 
> The scenario is:
> 
> ...


Almost impossible for Accountants with 489 FS. Not sure about 489 state sponshorship route, but it doesn't go through the same queue.

There's a glitch last year for that to happen. They accidentally sent out invitations for 489 FS EOI with pro rata occupations. I was one of the beneficiaries. 

The priority is always 189 EOI. The queue is as follows:
- >70 points 189
- 65 ponts 189 
- 60 points 189 
- >70 points 489 
...
- 60 points 489


----------



## libby1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi, is it ok to ask if someone can answer a query with the 489 visa (both state and family sponsored) With the family sponsor for Victoria, the sponsor has to live in designated area which is the whole state, as the visa applicants, will we still need to live and work in a regional area rather than anywhere in the state (as relative is not in a regional area). Does this only apply to main applicant or all of us and to then go on and get the permanent regional 889 after two years, does the applicant have to have been working in the nominated job code that was on the original visa application? I am asking just to check that if there were no vacancies for that skill related job and the main applicant took anything to get a wage, would this affect the application for the full permanent one in two years time. Also, if the secondary applicant had worked and lived in a regional area for the right amount of time, can they apply for the permanent visa if the main applicant hasn't managed to find work? Sorry for all the questions but we have asked a couple of migration agents and they say to not look that far ahead, but with only being able to get a temporary visa, I just want to check the rules before uprooting for potentially only 4yrs. Thanks for any advice from someone who has done this or knows the ruling on these types of visas.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

libby1 said:


> Hi, is it ok to ask if someone can answer a query with the 489 visa (both state and family sponsored) With the family sponsor for Victoria, the sponsor has to live in designated area which is the whole state, as the visa applicants, will we still need to live and work in a regional area rather than anywhere in the state (as relative is not in a regional area). Does this only apply to main applicant or all of us and to then go on and get the permanent regional 889 after two years, does the applicant have to have been working in the nominated job code that was on the original visa application? I am asking just to check that if there were no vacancies for that skill related job and the main applicant took anything to get a wage, would this affect the application for the full permanent one in two years time. Also, if the secondary applicant had worked and lived in a regional area for the right amount of time, can they apply for the permanent visa if the main applicant hasn't managed to find work? Sorry for all the questions but we have asked a couple of migration agents and they say to not look that far ahead, but with only being able to get a temporary visa, I just want to check the rules before uprooting for potentially only 4yrs. Thanks for any advice from someone who has done this or knows the ruling on these types of visas.


For 489 Family Sponsored, you're supposed to stay in a designated area. https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-is-a-designated-area-of-australia

It depends which state you're going to live with 489 FS. For instance, I'm living in Melbourne city which is not a regional area but it's a designated area. However, you can't stay in Sydney because it is not a designated area. You don't have to stay in the same state as your sponsor. 

As for 489 Regional, you can live in "Regional and low population-growth metropolitan areas". Google this you'll be able to find the specified postcode. Melbourne isn't one of them. You can't stay in Melbourne with state sponsorship.

All of the dependants and main applicant will be able to get permanent visa if the main applicant is granted 887. 

You can take up any job (e.g. my skilled occupation is software developer and I can work as a waitress) as long as you work at least 35 hours a week for a year. 

Please see the following two pages:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/887-


----------



## libby1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply. It is Victoria that my family live in (Melbourne) so we would be able to live and work in Melbourne with the 489 regional family sponsor. If you have gone out as software developer and worked in a shop etc, you will still be able to get the 887 permanent after two years, the visa does not depend on your job being a developer for the the 12months work etc for the new visa, that is good news. Do you know if I would be able to apply for the 887 after the two years with just being the secondary application on my husbands visa if I qualify first with the work timings etc? I will have a good look at the links when I get back, thank you for the advice.


----------



## Hewitt TAN (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to thank all of you for posting a great information on this forum. I also like to thank JaslynJ for replying my post.

For your knowledge, I have my 489 family sponsor visa granted today. I would like to share my timeline as a reference.

1/1/2017 – EA Assessment (Australian Qualification)
19/1/2017 – EA Outcome Received
11/2/2017 – Turning 25; EOI Lodge (Age 30, English 0, Qualification 15, Study 5 and Brother Sponsorship 10)
15/2/2017 – EOI Received
15/2/2017 – Applying Malaysian Certificate of Good Conduct and Australian Federal Police Clearance
16/2/2017 – Lodge Visa (by paying fees and without any documents uploaded)
20/2/2017 – Received Malaysian Certificate of Good Conduct
21/2/2017 – Received Australian Federal Police Clearance
21/2/2017 – Generate HAP and doing medical check-up in Bupa
24/2/2017 – All required documents uploaded according to 489 checklist
8/3/2017 – Granted 489 Family Sponsor 

Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## keyur11 (Mar 22, 2017)

Congrats brother.


----------



## fedor (Feb 10, 2016)

*chance of getting invitation in the next programme year*

hai,

i have a small doubt.i submitted my EOI for FS visa under engineering technologist category on august 2016.I have 65 points including family sponsorship.

My question is do we -the prorata occupation under FS category-have any chance in the next programme year.

Whether an occupation be prorata from the very beginning of programme year ie from the first round in july? 

Seniors please give an opinion...eagerly waiting for an answer


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

fedor said:


> hai,
> 
> i have a small doubt.i submitted my EOI for FS visa under engineering technologist category on august 2016.I have 65 points including family sponsorship.
> 
> ...


From what I heard, I think the chance is zero. There are too many people in ET waiting list for 189 that need to be cleared first before any invitation can go to 489. Why don't you try state sponsorship 489?


----------



## nexttarun (May 6, 2017)

*State Sponsorship 489*



bhagyesh said:


> Last month!!
> I did it in december, still no news buddy..


Hi dear,
Intrested in NSW State Sponsor 489 visa

Que: How long it take to Get ITA from NSW Regional Development Authority (southren Inland). for Regional EOI


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

It will take almost 2 to 3 months

Sent from my SM-G9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

hi everyone,

I am an Electrical Engineer with positive assessment from EA. My points are-
Age- 30
English- 10
Degree- 15
Total -55+10(Family sponsorhip)

I have my cousin living in Melbourne(suburb). i am technically his "First Cousin" and i don't have any relevant experience in Electrical field(working in IT for the last 2 years).

I have few queries-
Do you think my brother could sponsor me?
Will my "No Experience in relevant field" create any problem?
How long would the invite take?
What documents do i need to show in order to prove i am his first cousin?
Any other hurdles that i am not aware of?

I really need help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

tusharparashar said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I am an Electrical Engineer with positive assessment from EA. My points are-
> Age- 30
> ...



1. Cousin will not be going to work. It must be a blood relation. I mean, real blood brother and sister.
2. If you are not going to get your work experience points, it will not affect your case.
3.If you are thinking to lodge your file under 489 Family sponsor, then I think you will not get invitation ever! I lodged my EOI under the same visa category and my EOI got expired after 2 years as I did not receive any invitation. 
4. The first cousin will not be going to work. Forget to prove something.
5. The big hurdle is if you are thinking to have 489(FS) you can not go with the first cousin.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

OnlyAustralia said:


> 1. Cousin will not be going to work. It must be a blood relation. I mean, real blood brother and sister.
> 2. If you are not going to get your work experience points, it will not affect your case.
> 3.If you are thinking to lodge your file under 489 Family sponsor, then I think you will not get invitation ever! I lodged my EOI under the same visa category and my EOI got expired after 2 years as I did not receive any invitation.
> 4. The first cousin will not be going to work. Forget to prove something.
> 5. The big hurdle is if you are thinking to have 489(FS) you can not go with the first cousin.


Hi OnlyAustralia,
Do not provide information on your opinion without facts. It may mislead members and will affect their future actions. Refer link for more information : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...upporting/Pages/489/sponsors-definitions.aspx


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi OnlyAustralia,
> Do not provide information on your opinion without facts. It may mislead members and will affect their future actions. Refer link for more information : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...upporting/Pages/489/sponsors-definitions.aspx


I had an impression that for a 489 FS a person must have a real blood to sponsor. Thanks for correcting me.

But I am damn sure that 489 FS category is the least priority in DIBP list. I got a sponsor from my real blood (not first cousin) even then I didn't get any invitation. 

My genuine advice to all is, do not waste your time by waiting for 489 FS invitation. 

I already wasted my 2 years.


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I had an impression that for a 489 FS a person must have a real blood to sponsor. Thanks for correcting me.
> 
> But I am damn sure that 489 FS category is the least priority in DIBP list. I got a sponsor from my real blood (not first cousin) even then I didn't get any invitation.
> 
> ...



Could u provide us your details, such as-

What is your occupation?
is it in pro rata?
Ur points?
where is ur brother living?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I had an impression that for a 489 FS a person must have a real blood to sponsor. Thanks for correcting me.
> 
> But I am damn sure that 489 FS category is the least priority in DIBP list. I got a sponsor from my real blood (not first cousin) even then I didn't get any invitation.
> 
> ...


Still this information is misleading. I got my invite of family sponsored with 60 points with in first round. Check my signature. I submitted another EOI just 1 hour before invitation round and again got an invite. Please do not impose ur opinion as fact. May be there was some other issue with ur EOI.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Still this information is misleading. I got my invite of family sponsored with 60 points with in first round. Check my signature. I submitted another EOI just 1 hour before invitation round and again got an invite. Please do not impose ur opinion as fact. May be there was some other issue with ur EOI.


for which state you tried?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> for which state you tried?


In addition, my ANZSCO code was 261313 (pro-rata) and I applied under the same for Victoria state with 60 points, I really did not get an invitation. 


My words are absolutely true with the above-mentioned ANZSCO code, not misleading!


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello,

Can anyone guess or give rough idea when I will get invitation for my following details.

Total Point : 60 including family sponsor.
Subclass : 489 Family Sponsor
Occupation : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
Occupation - Pro-rata 
EOI Date of Effect : 06-April-2017

Can anyone in group tell about recent invitation in 489 FS for pro-rata ??

Hope you help with my question !!!!

Regards,
Ketan Patel.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

OnlyAustralia said:


> 1. Cousin will not be going to work. It must be a blood relation. I mean, real blood brother and sister.
> 2. If you are not going to get your work experience points, it will not affect your case.
> 3.If you are thinking to lodge your file under 489 Family sponsor, then I think you will not get invitation ever! I lodged my EOI under the same visa category and my EOI got expired after 2 years as I did not receive any invitation.
> 4. The first cousin will not be going to work. Forget to prove something.
> 5. The big hurdle is if you are thinking to have 489(FS) you can not go with the first cousin.


Do not agree with you point 1. The first cousin can sponsor you. Please do not mislead people if you aren't sure. 

And the invitation is based on your occupation. If it's a high demand one which is in pro-rata invitation yes, the invitation will be so damn slow. Again.. please ask more info before giving your input 

I'm telling this based on my own experience. I got my invitation after 19 months of EOI lodgment. My first cousin did sponsor me. Yes, my occupation was under pro-rata. That's why the invitation was very slow. But you will have a chance for sure

Cheers


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Can someone let me know the process of 489 Family Sponsored ? How is it different from 489 State Sponsored apart from pincodes that one can live in ? I believe 489 Family Sponsored is part of the 189 invite rounds unlike 489 State sponsored, Please correct me if wrong.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

jsabarish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone let me know the process of 489 Family Sponsored ? How is it different from 489 State Sponsored apart from pincodes that one can live in ? I believe 489 Family Sponsored is part of the 189 invite rounds unlike 489 State sponsored, Please correct me if wrong.


Apart from the different designated area & regional area restriction, one major thing is, if your occupation is under pro-rata basis invitation then you'll have a hard time getting invited to 489 family sponsorship. Just check my timeline as an example 

Since states do not disclose invitation details, it's hard to predict what happens to 489 state sponsorship. Mind that 489 state sponsorship hs more restricted work & living condition that 489 family sponsorship except for NSW & Queensland states


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

slvicky said:


> Apart from the different designated area & regional area restriction, one major thing is, if your occupation is under pro-rata basis invitation then you'll have a hard time getting invited to 489 family sponsorship. Just check my timeline as an example
> 
> Since states do not disclose invitation details, it's hard to predict what happens to 489 state sponsorship. Mind that 489 state sponsorship hs more restricted work & living condition that 489 family sponsorship except for NSW & Queensland states



Thanks for your response. How do they decide to give an invite ? Is it based on points ? Any pointers ?

Thanks.


----------



## leoaditya (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I am looking for a 489 family sponsored visa. My sister is based in Melbourne. I have a few questions though:

- Do I get to decide which regional area to relocate to (I am currently in Melbourne). If yes, can I move to regional Victoria (even though Accounting/ Auditing is not in Victoria SOL List). 

- How long is the processing time for 489 family sponsored visa? My 485 visa expires in March 2018. If at all I don't receive any invitation till March 2018, would I have to move to another visa (lets say - student visa)?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated fellas.


----------



## mistertyre (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi Guys!

Just for your information, I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 for subclass-489 (Family Sponsored - Victoria State) with 65 points and also subclass-190 (any state) with 60 points but as per DIBP web, they have issued ZERO ITA in subclass-489 (Family Sponsored) particularly for Victoria State so, unfortunately, i'm expecting no chance till next SOL release.


----------



## leoaditya (Jan 18, 2017)

Dear All,

With regards to my questions above, I would like to consolidate few others and make it one single message. Sorry to be a pain 

- I would have 80 points under accounting if I apply for 489 visa. What are my chances of getting a FS 489 under pro rata occupation? How long does it normally take? My 485 visa expires in March 2018. If I don’t receive an invitation by that time, do I need to go to another visa – let’s say Student visa.

-Who decides which location I will go, DIBP or me? Is it designated or regional areas? Which state gives me the best chance to get a FS 489 visa?

-Can I put 2 EOI (Accounting & Auditing separately)
-What if I don’t get any work in the next 6 months in the designated location? Does DIBP allows to move to other cities such as Melbourne or Sydney?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

leoaditya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With regards to my questions above, I would like to consolidate few others and make it one single message. Sorry to be a pain
> 
> ...


Good chances with 80 points even if ur occupation is pro rata. U will be allotted bridging visa. Research a bit abt that. 
U will have to stay in designated area in which ur sponsor is living. But u can choose this designated available in whole state, so not limited to ur sponsor town or city. 
U can put multiple eois but will need skill assessment on both occupations. 
After visa allotted u can approach state to release u from moral obligation for working in state, but these days they are not doing that. 


342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## leoaditya (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you Karanbansal91  I will do a research on student visa point like you advised.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

leoaditya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With regards to my questions above, I would like to consolidate few others and make it one single message. Sorry to be a pain
> 
> ...


You can try, but it's practically impossible to get an 489 invite for accounting/auditing. 
189s are prioritised over 489 FS and there is a cap to the number of acct/auditors that can be invited each invitation round and 189s are going to reach the cap each invitation round barring any miracles.

And yes, unfortunately, u will need another visa if u do not get invited by march 2018, or wait offshore.

U decide which regional area to go to as long as u work and stay in a regional area.

U can put in 2 eois

Not 100% sure on this but i don't think u will be allowed in a non regional area on a 489.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Can any one guide me in detail what are the obligation of sponsor? how long he/she needs to be in that state/region where he/she sponsoring its relative?


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,
I applied for family sponsorship 489 with 65 points Including sponsorship points.Is there any hope for the Invitation?
Occupation -Engineering Technologist
One migration agent told me that pro rata cutoff not applicable to above invitation.'
Is that true?


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

ahmer_125 said:


> Can any one guide me in detail what are the obligation of sponsor? how long he/she needs to be in that state/region where he/she sponsoring its relative?


Let me phrase the question again, how much sponsor needs to be in any particular state for example in Victoria, what documents case officer asked from the applicant to provide evidence of sponsorship other than declaration.


----------



## australiaprdream (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi have you got invited?


----------



## australiaprdream (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi ,

Im Metal Machinist, having Age 25 points, English - 6in each, Experience- 15 points, Education-15 points.

I have applied for Victoria no response and i applied for NSW 489 that also no response.

Same like me is there anyone.

My job code why im not getting invited.

Thanks.


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

*Documents Needed*

Hi All,

Please guide, what all documents of a relative is need to get sponsor from them or to claim 10 points.


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

Victoria 489 Family-sponsored, 75 points, 261312 Developer Programmer. Any chances of invitation soon?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

mnoor91 said:


> Victoria 489 Family-sponsored, 75 points, 261312 Developer Programmer. Any chances of invitation soon?


Please don't rely in 489 family sponsor if you are in a pro-rata occupation (yours is pro-rata).

Any EOIs will only reach 189 applicants because of the invitation ceiling each round.


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

azerty said:


> Please don't rely in 489 family sponsor if you are in a pro-rata occupation (yours is pro-rata).
> 
> Any EOIs will only reach 189 applicants because of the invitation ceiling each round.


I've applied for 189 with 65 points, and 190 too but don't see getting an invitation for them anytime soon based on trends.

As my brother is in Melbourne, I applied for 489 too. So no chances of invitation there as well for my ANZSCO?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

mnoor91 said:


> I've applied for 189 with 65 points, and 190 too but don't see getting an invitation for them anytime soon based on trends.
> 
> As my brother is in Melbourne, I applied for 489 too. So no chances of invitation there as well for my ANZSCO?


Very difficult with a 489. They have to wait for all 189 60s to be invited or the developer programmer prorata ceiling to not reach before inviting all 189s in the round.
Any chance of improving your points in any way? Eg. English?


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

azerty said:


> Very difficult with a 489. They have to wait for all 189 60s to be invited or the developer programmer prorata ceiling to not reach before inviting all 189s in the round.
> Any chance of improving your points in any way? Eg. English?


Thanks for the explanation. 

I already have 20 in English. Only possibility is to go for NAATI. :/


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi I am Chemical Engineer(233111). I am currently sitting on 60 points without sponsorship. My younger brother who moved to Victoria in designated area as permanent residence. Can any one explain me that Chemical Engineer is not part of Victoria state/regional nomination am i entitled to apply family sponsorship? and together family points of 10 any one could predict that i will get invitation on 70 points including 10 points of family sponsorship

Chemical Engineer 15
PTE-A 10
Experience 10
Age 25


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

hey anyone got invitation in 489 family sponsor in mechaical engineer in 2018.
Anzsco- 233512
PTE - 10 points
study- 15
age - 30
australian study- 5
Cousin points- 10
total -70 points

Initial EOI submitted in March 2017 with 60 points. Then 5 points increased in july for age. And now in feburary 5 points increased for 2 year australian study. Any chances for invite ???
Thankx in advance


----------



## Quin001 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm currently in Perth with the following criteria considering 489 sibling sponsored visa. I'm hoping for more advice and opinion on it how to improve my likelihood for an invitation 

Current visa expiry - 485 expiring mid April 2019
Occupation - Public Relations & Video Production (not pro rata)
Age - 25 points (will be 30 points end of May 2019) 
English - 10 points (scored 8,8,7,7 in IELTS. I have confidence I can get 20 points if I retake, most likely with PTE)
Skilled employment - 0 
Education - 15 + 5
Sibling sponsorship - 10 

Total = 65 

I am planning to retake my english and get a NAATI certification in Malay making it 80 points. 

My sister lives in Melbourne (a designated area)

Any advice/opinion


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Quin001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently in Perth with the following criteria considering 489 sibling sponsored visa. I'm hoping for more advice and opinion on it how to improve my likelihood for an invitation
> 
> ...


I would say you have it all mapped out. Put in a EOI asap. I'm also waiting for my invite, with 75 points submitted on 29/10/2017 - non pro-rata. So far DHA has only been inviting 5 per round. I was hoping they will increase it in the new FY. I don't know how many they invited on the first round. But I don't think it was lot. But put your EOI. As soon as they increase it your chances will as well.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

herrymehta92 said:


> hey anyone got invitation in 489 family sponsor in mechaical engineer in 2018.
> Anzsco- 233512
> PTE - 10 points
> study- 15
> ...


Hi,

My sister got the invite in 5 weeks for the other occupation.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My sister got the invite in 5 weeks for the other occupation.


Hi Sameer, can you please let me know when your sister received her invitation and for which occupation. Also what was her points score. I have also applied for 489 FS so any info you can provide will be more than welcome. Thanks


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

*Am I ligible*

Here are my details, am I immidiately able to get the PR. Or other wise go as student (may be AUS or NZ).
Please advice me asap, coz my age is nearly 38.

Age -25
Degree -15
Experience 8 years - 15
IELTS 7 - 10
State sponsorship - 5

Total is 70 :juggle:


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Thisath said:


> Here are my details, am I immidiately able to get the PR. Or other wise go as student (may be AUS or NZ).
> Please advice me asap, coz my age is nearly 38.
> 
> Age -25
> ...


Hi mate, what is your occupation?
If its non-pro rata there might be a chance for invitation soon. If its pro-rata Im not sure. And I'm not sure about the state invitation. Maybe you would need to go to a different forum here.


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

y2j said:


> Hi mate, what is your occupation?
> If its non-pro rata there might be a chance for invitation soon. If its pro-rata Im not sure. And I'm not sure about the state invitation. Maybe you would need to go to a different forum here.


Thanks for reply !
Im doing IT (SE), what do u meant by "non-pro rate".
Please guide me what do I need to do.

Note: My cousine brother (son of mother's sister) lives in Melbourne (citizen)


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

hey congratulations ... In which occupation she is invited ??


----------

